# Activating OEM Bluetooth in RCD 510 With VAG or VCDS



## guilhermeloureiro (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi guys. I bought a OEM / Geniune VW Bluetooth KIT RCD RNS 510 MFD3 A2DP from Ebay and don't know how to activate the equipment. I went to a VW dealer today but, they don't know either. Somebody help me? I need a tutorial to teache me step by step how to use the VAG to activate the bluetooth. Regards to all.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

Do you own VCDS? If so post the Auto-Scan here so we can see what modules are installed in this vehicle and how they are coded.

If you don't own VCDS try the Vag-Com Locator thread on the main page and provide some information about the Year, Make and Model of this vehicle so we can point you in the right direction. The full part numbers of the telephone module would be helpful as well.

Ex:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Retrofitting#Navigation_System_Retrofitting

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4945645-DIY-9W7-Bluetooth-swap-from-9W2-on-RNS510

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4726719


----------

